# Duration vs. Manor Hall?



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking for a little advise and some more experienced opinions on paint choice. I've got a exterior job coming up and the customer doesn't mind paying a little more for a good paint. The house is hardy board siding, 80% is a repaint and about 20% is new hardy board (unprimed). The existing paint is in very good shape visually. Seems like a lot of you really like SW Duration but I am wondering what you think of Manor Hall. My Pittsburgh guy is saying that the Manor Hall is comparable to Duration. What are your thoughts? What would you recommend? 


Thanks,

John


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

neither, on hardi I strongly recommend aura exterior because it brushes so smoothly. One coat coverage of even dark colors too.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Pittsburgh has 2 products with the Manor Hall label. One is just Manor Hall, which is comparable to SuperPaint. The other is Manor Hall Timeless, which is comparable to Duration.

All of these will perform well on Hardi. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Although I have been a big S/W fan for years, I hane not used the Duration. Have used the Timeless and love it. Actually use lots of the Manor Hall like them both.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the input. I'll probably be going with the Manor Hall (not timeless) as they're running a great deal on it right now. $6 per gallon rebate.

thanks again,

john


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

for residential,,,,the only 3 exterior paints i use are duration, timeless, and aura.

my only complaint about aura>>>>>>the dry/cure time

i have no idea why they sell an extender,,,,,,unless its aimed at painters in the desert, because it takes forever to dry here in michigan.


----------

